

Shizuo Fujita (Watson) joins the RubyMotion team - jballanc
http://blog.rubymotion.com/post/30927775304/shizuo-fujita-watson-joins-the-rubymotion-team

======
cobrabyte
Fantastic. Welcome aboard!

